# VPN server without tun/tap

## Enlighter

Hi,

I rented a VPS (virtual private server) at godaddy.com and it turned out it's kernel doesn't support the tun/tap interface. They use OpenVZ which makes it impossible to change the kernel or load modules (because the kernel is shared among all VPSs on the machine). Still I would like to install an OpenVPN (or any other VPN) server on this VPS. Does anyone know if this is possible somehow? All I want is to set a default route on my client that routes all traffic through this VPN - The only requirement is (well...it would be great if that would work) to use a stock VPN client without lots of hacks. One solution I found but I'm not happy with is transocks which is supposed to be able to route all traffic through a socks proxy. However this requires some modifications to each clients's firewall and is linux specific.

Thanks,

Michael

----------

## richard.scott

You could try running net-dialup/pptpd.

----------

